# Wales...lack of ivf funding



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/8027863.stm


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

forgot to say

please sign our petition and if anyone would like to help get signatures pm me your email address and i can email you a paper petition or even post you one

the fight 4 ivf funding is on

http://www.assemblywales.org/gethome/e-petitions/epetition-list-of-signatories.htm?pet_id=316&prncl_ptnr=Kara%20Ellard&clsd_dt=30/09/2009


----------

